# Expat for Italy



## amaro (Jun 23, 2016)

I am retired on a fixed income and would like to relocate to Italy. I do not know anyone there. I am searching for an expat who is already there who can give me guidance. 

Please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

you can search all expat people who live in Puglia (south of Italy).

regards
ilario


----------

